# Wurm Hat (Free Pattern)



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

This was a fun project, and I managed to use partly (ancient) yarn from my stash. I love slouchy hats, and I love the Vanna's Choice Tweed yarns. I wish they came in more colors. The Tweeds often aren't available at Michaels' or Jo-Ann retail stores, but I happened upon some at the Jo-Ann "super store" in Concord, CA. You can read about the details of my hat here:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/wurm

The free pattern is available here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wurm

This pattern has 9430 posts on Ravelry so far, so you know it's a winner. Lots of opportunity to add your own personality to this one. I added a picot edge to mine.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Exquisite hat. Nice colors. It's great the yarn never goes bad.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you!
Such a cute hat and wow so many completed ones to look at 
:thumbup:


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

It's different. Thank you for the link to it. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful hat and work.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

These are great to knit and wear. Good choice of colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice hat and yarn!


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

love it! thanks for sharing


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the colors. I have been wanting to knit this hat myself.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

A must knit for Christmas. Thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome thank you :thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I really like it, so saved it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That's super-cool. :thumbup: Love the pops of color.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful. I love your colour choices!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love your hat, Kimmy!!! And you look so cute in it!! Thank you for the pattern link!!!!! Your knitting buddy, Judy


----------



## Irishiis1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I am getting ready to start mine and am unsure of this in the pattern. Can you provide any insight or anyone else

fold at purl round (with knit side facing and purl side inside the double blending), pick up first st from cast on edge and k together with live st, repeat this for making a double edging of hat


----------



## Irishiis1 (Nov 25, 2014)

On the pattern. Can someone help with this. Double edging of hat.

fold at purl round (with knit side facing and purl side inside the double blending), pick up first st from cast on edge and k together with live st, repeat this for making a double edging of hat


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you Kimmy - Love this hat


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Irishiis1 said:


> On the pattern. Can someone help with this. Double edging of hat.
> 
> fold at purl round (with knit side facing and purl side inside the double blending), pick up first st from cast on edge and k together with live st, repeat this for making a double edging of hat


I explained how I did mine in my Ravelry notes. Mine has a picot edge:

Cast on 90 sts using size 5 US needles. I changed the turning edge round of the band. Instead of all purl stitches, I did:

(P2tog, YO)* Repeat from * around.

This results in a very pretty picot edge when you turn under the hem. I hemmed the edge underneath by hand using sewing thread. This is flatter, quicker, easier and results in a better appearance than the method recommended in the pattern - at least for me.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## tonza (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi there,

I want to make this hat. I'm a newbie to knitting. I don't like DPN's so I'm attempting to use the magic loop method. Which I can do so far. 

Now the stumper is in the pattern because I have no idea what they are talking about or how to do it. 
" (fold at purl round (with knit side facing and purl side inside the double blending), pick up first st from cast on edge and k together with live st, repeat. This is for making a double edging of hat. WHAT??


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Yes, you are essentially creating a hemmed/double lower edge. However, I find it much too difficult to do it how the pattern describes. I just hem mine with sewing thread very carefully when I'm done. It makes a neat edge and far less bulky. You can't even see the thread at all, but you have to be sure to catch all the live stitches. I usually do a provisional cast-on and then hem the hat (or whatever) later by hand using sewing thread. I have a couple of pictures below. I added a picot turning edge to both which the pattern doesn't call for. If you want the picot turning edge (instead of all purls as in the pattern), just substitute this for the all purl round:

*(P2tog, YO) Repeat from * around.

When you hem the hat the way the pattern describes, not only is it more difficult (for me), but I find that it causes puckering on the outside - especially when using worsted weight or heavier yarn. With my method, the brim looks very nice on the outside and inside. If you use my method, be sure to keep your hand-sewn hem loose so that the brim can still stretch around your head easily.



tonza said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I want to make this hat. I'm a newbie to knitting. I don't like DPN's so I'm attempting to use the magic loop method. Which I can do so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I love what you did with the colors. I have made it last year in orange and black with the reflective yarn but it is a little too heavy. I like yours better.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> I love what you did with the colors. I have made it last year in orange and black with the reflective yarn but it is a little too heavy. I like yours better.


Mine came out a bit heavier and larger than I would have preferred, but I still like it. I think it would be perfect using DK weight yarn rather than the aran/worsted weight that I used.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Cute hat. Thank you for sharing the link and your project notes.


----------

